# Buyer Etiquette?



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Hello everyone this may sound like a stupid question.. but

I am looking for a new little girl fluff and sent out a few emails this morning to some of the breeders on the AMA list in California... then after doing so i wondered whether this was bad etiquette and whether i should only be contacting one at a time? :mellow: I have not been added to any waiting list or even heard back from anyone yet but i certainly don't want to offend.


- the total nooob


----------



## italianna82 (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't think it's bad etiquette. I think you're trying to find a pup and want to have options so you get the right one. I'd imagine a good breeder would be glad to know you're not just pickin' the first one and running with it.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Her is a link to a sticky on the subject.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/117699-cross-posting-article-puppy-buying-etiquette.html


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you for your responses and for that great link!


----------

